

Show HN: KanbanDoro – Kanban meets Pomodoro - DarrylD
http://kanbandoro.com

======
ArekDymalski
Sound great. Many Trello users (including me) are dreaming about this. However
I was quite confused while using your app and several times just thought it
doesn't work. Here's what I did:

1\. Opened the site on Android's Chrome and signed in.

2\. Clicked the "create/open a board" button, but nothing happened.

3\. Opened the site on Windows Chrome - couldn't sign in util I closed the
site on my mobile.

4\. After clicking the "create/open a board" button, I expected to be taken to
the freshly created board and was surprised that I had to click the "+" to
create it. I suggest separating the create and open actions.

5\. After clicking the "+" I expected (yeah, again :) to be taken to the
board. I suggest removing this additional click and creating some animated
indicator that the board is being created becuase it takes few seconds and I
wasn't sure what is happening. The same applies later when I use the "Boards"
link to switch between the boards. As the modal doesn't close after clicking
one the "Boards" there's no visual feedback that anything happened.

Generally speaking there's a lot of room for UX improvement. I understand that
you've created that app for yourself, but for a first time user a lot of
things isn't as clear as for you. Some more observations:

1\. Provide some tooltips. It took me few seconds too much to figure out that
All/Incomplete/Complete are filters not a bulk actions buttons.

2\. Why there's "Delete mode" instead of delete buttons?

3\. I think that the task should be automatically moved to "Doing" if I start
working on one of the subtasks.

4\. _The most important part_ When I changed the time settings and clicked the
provided "Refresh" link, all previously entered tasks disappeared (but the
boards remained).

Hope you'll find it useful. In case you'll continue developing the project,
please consider IFTTT an Zapier integrations.

~~~
DarrylD
Thanks for the feedback! I plan to address everything you listed. A few things
were already in my list of things to do (the irony...)

I didn't pay any attention to mobile so that may be on the back burner for now
until I clean up some of these UX issues. Was completely making it for myself
at the time keeping it super minimal and forgot to add help text/tooltips.

Also plan make the repo public on github, would make life easier.

Should have an update in a week!

------
bpsmelly
Really like the idea! The only complaint I have from initially using it is
that the workflow is a little confusing / convoluted. I think it might be a
good idea to limit the use of the modals to 1 or 2 UI interactions. Just an
overall sense of progression through the various application states would be
great (think simple like breadcrumbs). Good start!

------
DarrylD
Hey HN,

Weekend project used to help me keep focus on my side projects (the irony).
Looking for some feedback before I rollout the second iteration.

